# Finally did it!!!



## Popeye (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally did it. I've been attending night classes and a week ago Wednesday (Mar 17) we took our final exam. Got my ASOPE First Class Power Plant Operating Engineer's License in the mail today. This ain't no local certificate, it's nationwide. Talk about a relief. Next up I'm going to try for my 1st Class Combined Cycle Combustion Turbine License.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

=D> BZ! Andy! 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Flounderhead59! Are you going to take a break or get right into studying for the next one?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your accomplshment.... :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks,

They will be offering the same course I just took in anothe rcouple of weeks. That will run 10 weeks and then a break for 2 or 3 more weeks and then I should be in the CT course. Some time early to mid July I would imagine. Besides, fishing slows down then anyhow and Perching is closed for July here as well. And it's nights so I'll still have some days open for fishing if I get my brain scrambled with all the studying.


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Job! =D>


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations Flounder, now when will the big ass checks start rolling in?


----------



## SMDave (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats dooders.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 29, 2008)

great job - i will keep those Trivia Scores i have saved hush, hush for you :lol: :LMFAO:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 29, 2008)

Way to go floun, I have alot of respect for someone who attends night school after working all day.


----------



## bcritch (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice job Flounderhead - Congrats!


----------



## Nickk (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## asinz (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shimanoman (Apr 7, 2008)

flounderhead;- Bravo Zulu!! 
Regards;- Shimanoman


----------



## mtnman (Apr 18, 2008)

CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!! Its nice to see someone has some braincells left.


----------

